# Venison Jerky recipe help



## lakai84 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello! Just wanted some feedback for this recipe. My main concern is that i cant find Morton Tender Quick anywhere locally. I have the venison in the fridge and i dont want to freeze it so im gonn marinade it tomorrow. My question is can i do without the Morton? Can i use an alternative? I will post the recipe below and you guys let me know what you think. FYI using propane smoker with hickory chips. This will be my first time using venison so any random suggestions are welcome!

1 cup of soy sauce

1/2 cup of brown sugar

1/4 cup of molasses

1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce

2 tablespoons of garlic powde

r 2 tablespoons of onion powder

2 tablespoons of canning salt

1 tablespoon of red pepper flakes

1 tablespoon of black pepper

2 teaspoons of Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 teaspoon of powdered cayenne pepper


----------



## uncle_lar (Oct 19, 2010)

if you have insta cure #1 which is prague powder that will work instead of tender quick

but you should use some kind of cure since you are going to be  drying the meat rather than cooking it

you need to have cure to keep from getting  bacteria


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Uncle Lar,

 Does the insta cure #1 use the same mesurments as TQ??? Or is it different?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

You can use either or TQ or Prague #1. Now they are both cures but they are and do have different measurements when using them. Be careful with your cures and make sure you use just the recommended amounts.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2010)

TQ is great, but I had to cut back on salt, so now use Cure #1.

mballi is correct, the measurements are different.

TJ


----------



## 13owhunter (Oct 20, 2010)

I cannot comment on your main question, however you did ask for a "random" suggestion.  =0)

When i do up a 10# batch of jerky, I use 7# venison and 3#s of bacon (coarse ground).

Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## uncle_lar (Oct 21, 2010)

cure #1 uses 1 tsp for 5 #

tender quick uses 1tbs for  1 #

tender quick is mostly salt

if you use tender quick in place of cure #1

eliminate the salt in your recipe

this is for dry curing

if you are making a brine, like for corned beef

then the measurements are different


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 24, 2010)

So what is the measurement of Cure # 1 for a brine.  I just bought a dehydrator and will be making a jerky brine in a few wks. 

I have Cure #1 and TQ but will use the #1 for the jerky.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 1, 2010)

13owhunter said:


> I cannot comment on your main question, however you did ask for a "random" suggestion.  =0)
> 
> When i do up a 10# batch of jerky, I use 7# venison and 3#s of bacon (coarse ground).
> 
> Bacon makes everything better!


Bacon would make shoe laces taste great! LOL


----------

